# The good.. the bad.. and the ugly..



## Liralen (Sep 15, 2010)

During the later days of Ramadan, I had taken a walk to a market about 2 kilometers from home. I live at the edge of the city, and it is the closest to me. Normally its a lovely walk, as the area is rather quiet, mostly residential with one hotel on the same road... (near M6 for those in Hurghada).

The walk there was uneventful, but on my way home.. 3 men in a new model white pickup truck drove past me from the opposite direction, yelling at me as they passed. I moved farther into the sand at the side of the road.. and turned briefly, just in time to see them throw something at me. I am still not sure what it was.. but it hit me square in the forehead. I can only assume it was a rock, since I couldn't find the object amid all the other rocks strewn around from local construction.

A bowab from a nearby building heard the yelling..yelled something at the truck as it sped away.. then ran over to me. I assured him I was ok, thanked him, and continued on my way home.

I have never had this kind of problem in Hurghada before. Yes, the occasional grab during celebrations after a football game, men trying to push their way past me in queue.. but actual violence of any kind? no.

I didn't realize it until I got home, and I am sure it gave the bowab quite a fright.. I had blood streaming down from my forehead, and a killer bruise the next day from hairline to eyebrow. 

Bleh...


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow that's so scarey.... poor you!!!
When I lived in Hurghada, it had its faults....loads of them, but I never, for a second felt unsafe.
I had my cellphone stolen once...and the police were just horrible until I threatened to go to the British consulate to complain about the police chief in Hurghada...then the guy was as nice as could be... and was very helpful...

One of the reasons I left Egypt was that I didn't like the person I was becoming...I was never aggressive, rude, or foul-mouthed before...I was ready to kill a local on a daily basis when I was there !! 

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Wow that's so scarey.... poor you!!!
> When I lived in Hurghada, it had its faults....loads of them, but I never, for a second felt unsafe.
> I had my cellphone stolen once...and the police were just horrible until I threatened to go to the British consulate to complain about the police chief in Hurghada...then the guy was as nice as could be... and was very helpful...
> 
> ...




Last Sunday I was in Zamalek and I felt scared.. youths running around, no lighting from shops, no police... Years ago I would have walked home at 2 am but now I don't go anywhere.

p.s I have become the person you were scared of turning into.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Egypt is getting more unstable, gotta be careful out there.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Wow that's so scarey.... poor you!!!
> When I lived in Hurghada, it had its faults....loads of them, but I never, for a second felt unsafe.
> I had my cellphone stolen once...and the police were just horrible until I threatened to go to the British consulate to complain about the police chief in Hurghada...then the guy was as nice as could be... and was very helpful...
> 
> ...


Me to....i got to the stage that i hated every egyptian and wouldn't even speak to them....just got absolutely and totally fed up with the way of life..also Hurghada was becoming so boring the more westernised it became....and probably only Sue will know what i am talking about in that aspect of Hurghada...unsafe i never felt though when walking the streets.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Me to....i got to the stage that i hated every egyptian and wouldn't even speak to them....just got absolutely and totally fed up with the way of life..also Hurghada was becoming so boring the more westernised it became....and probably only Sue will know what i am talking about in that aspect of Hurghada...unsafe i never felt though when walking the streets.




I dont hate every Egyptian.. just the ones I work with due to their work ethic or lack off,


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

The original story is very emotional.
I found myself reaching for a tissue as I was reading through it.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Jamjoom said:


> The original story is very emotional.
> I found myself reaching for a tissue as I was reading through it.


Sarcasm or sincerity?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

It's not really that I hated all of them...to this day one of my best friends is an Egyptian guy who'd do anything for me, and vice-versa....
But to every day for almost 5 years to run the gauntlet of "Where from??What you name??" even though you pass by the same stuff every day.I can even tolerate that, at the best of times.....
But....when they stand right in front of you and obstuct your path with their stupid conversations........That's the point you want to punch someone!!!
:boxing:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> It's not really that I hated all of them...to this day one of my best friends is an Egyptian guy who'd do anything for me, and vice-versa....
> But to every day for almost 5 years to run the gauntlet of "Where from??What you name??" even though you pass by the same stuff every day.I can even tolerate that, at the best of times.....
> But....when they stand right in front of you and obstuct your path with their stupid conversations........That's the point you want to punch someone!!!
> :boxing:




Yeah I understand that....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> Sarcasm or sincerity?




you need to ask?


----------



## Liralen (Sep 15, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Wow that's so scarey.... poor you!!!
> When I lived in Hurghada, it had its faults....loads of them, but I never, for a second felt unsafe.
> I had my cellphone stolen once...and the police were just horrible until I threatened to go to the British consulate to complain about the police chief in Hurghada...then the guy was as nice as could be... and was very helpful...
> 
> ...


Sure, lots of faults, but many things I still love too. I never felt unsafe before now.. shook me up a bit, but honestly, seen worse back in the states (try living in Los Angeles sometime.. never again, lol). Thanks for your kind words 



hurghadapat said:


> Me to....i got to the stage that i hated every egyptian and wouldn't even speak to them....just got absolutely and totally fed up with the way of life..also Hurghada was becoming so boring the more westernised it became....and probably only Sue will know what i am talking about in that aspect of Hurghada...unsafe i never felt though when walking the streets.


Honestly, I dont speak to anyone I dont absolutely have to, thats just me. During my years in Germany I was the same way. I lived in a smallish village, and spoke to no one for 9 months (I tend to learn languages from immersion). At the end of those 9 months, I had learned enough to communicate what I wanted, and the first time I spoke up they were shocked. They told me.. that they thought I was just a shy german girl, lol.

As for Hurghada becoming boring the more westernized it becomes, I couldnt agree more. Our reasons may not be exactly the same.. but I have a feeling they are.




MaidenScotland said:


> I dont hate every Egyptian.. just the ones I work with due to their work ethic or lack off,


HAHAHAHA, dont even get me started!!! 



Jamjoom said:


> The original story is very emotional.
> I found myself reaching for a tissue as I was reading through it.


*passes the tissues* 

I can be a bit wordy at times..



mamasue said:


> It's not really that I hated all of them...to this day one of my best friends is an Egyptian guy who'd do anything for me, and vice-versa....
> But to every day for almost 5 years to run the gauntlet of "Where from??What you name??" even though you pass by the same stuff every day.I can even tolerate that, at the best of times.....
> But....when they stand right in front of you and obstuct your path with their stupid conversations........That's the point you want to punch someone!!!
> :boxing:


For the first year, I found the gauntlet rather funny. Invariably.. they spoke to me in russian or german, not english. I just gave them the "I have NO idea what you are saying" look. When they finally got around to trying english the next year, I just flew on by.

I have had a few try to obstruct my way.. those get treated to a stream of very loud greek (and not very nice greek at that). :boxing:


----------

